# SI ranks the top 8 teams



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

1. USA
2. Argentina
3. Spain
4. France
5. Brazil
6. Germany
7. Lithuania
8. Slovenia

Thoughts?


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

My thought is they've never actually seen any international basketball and they just glanced at the rosters to see what NBA players are on the team (hence why Greece isn't 1-4).


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

UD40 said:


> 1. USA
> 2. Argentina
> 3. Spain
> 4. France
> ...


It's a joke! Where is Greece if not in the Top 4?

Slovenia and Germany are overrated in that chart...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I think spots 3-5 could be interchangeable between France, Spain and Greece. I agree with spots 1 and 2, but I think Brazil shoul be 7 or 8. But idk much about Slovenia, Lithuania, or Germany.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

LOL USA ranked ahead of Argentina


if the Miami heat were returning 10 out of 12 players, they'd be ranked #1 in SI rankings, so why not use the same logic when it comes to international competitions


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

To have the USA ranked number one in the polls is just dumb. I hope they win, but lets get real they barley escaped against Brazil. Argentina, France, Germany, Greece, Lithuania, and Brazil are all capable of beating the US. The US won't win the world championship, because everyone has caught up. We are as athletic as the Dream Team but the Dream Team had superstars who were more fundamentaly advanced then the Europeans. Now the superstars on this team are as fundamentally sound and skilled as the European players. Europe and Soth America has Caught up. 

Again I want the USA to win, but it's a process medaling would be a step in the right direction (even another bronze medal would be a step).


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Brasil is too high, Greece should definitely be in the mix.
Serbia might squeeze into Top 8 somewhere near the bottom too - it's quite possible they'd defeat Germany in 1/8-finals (or whatever they get to play, since group B is the easiest by far), and anyway, they're not THAT bad overall to fall out of sight completely.


----------



## safari (May 19, 2003)

Well France is a little too high IMO, as the coach has stated, his team aims at the top 8 (in the best case) but experience will be an issue, and this team should be more competitive in 2008 and especially 2010.
Concerning Greece I agree it's a joke they aren't in the top 3 (they're Europe's champions !)...


----------



## yomismo (Feb 29, 2004)

Spain and Argentina are in the same level IMO, they can beat each other any day and it will always be a tought game (no matter what happened at Madrid, where Spain owned Argetina). Team USA can be the favourite or just in the same level than Spain and Argentina. They struggled against Brazil and you can't do that if you pretend to get the gold, so they're still a bit uncertain and will still be till they fall or get the gold.

Then, just a step behind these teams is Greece. They're a great team, with good chemistry, very good players and always plays with passion (and also a very tought defense). I like them, and I think they can even get the gold.

And then comes France, which is a bit worser than Greece and I see no chances for them to get the gold, no matter what. They're so physical, but if USA lacks a shoter, France's case is even worser. They can penetrate but no one can shot in that team. IMO to say tht M. Pietrus is the best shoter in their startings five is enough said. Anyway they'll contend for the medals.

Then comes Serbia, Germany, Italy and Lithuania, and even Slovenia can pair with them, depending on how they play. Slovenia has an awesome team, but still don't know how will they play in big games, they've always have more than decent teams, but never achieve anything important.

Brazil can pair with some of the teams above, but I'd put them a step behind. If Dirk is not at his 100% or Slovenia doesn't play according to its possibilities, they all will be very similar teams.


That's how I see it...


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Somebody's going to eat their list... 

...with musaka and tzatziki for sidedishes!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yomismo said:


> They struggled against Brazil and you can't do that if you pretend to get the gold, so they're still a bit uncertain and will still be till they fall or get the gold.


So did Argentina. And USA still hasn't lost in it's warmup games, unlike Argentina.


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> So did Argentina. And USA still hasn't lost in it's warmup games, unlike Argentina.


yeah but argentina has been doing this stuff for years and doesn't have the pressure to perform that the united states has... i remember during the prep games for the olympics argentina seemed to be really struggling and well they won the whole thing... this group of players knows how to win internationa ball.

the united states is in a different situation (hence the double standard). they have to prove themselves to the world WHILE learning to play international ball as a team. when the united states was struggling against brazil you could see the urgency in their eyes because if they lose... the whole world would be nagging on them.

the "double standard" that some of you guys are saying is there for a reason...

+ the substitution patterns for most of the veteran teams are as good as set and the weird substitutions are just meant to give other guys confidence... while the united states has a problem on who to start


----------



## zeleni (Jun 29, 2006)

UD40 said:


> 1. USA
> 2. Argentina
> 3. Spain
> 4. France
> ...


Can anyone get the full article?


----------

